# Green Plums??



## NetCooker (Aug 12, 2007)

The supermarket near my house is rather a disappointment, both in terms of selection and quality, but they had these three wonderful looking varieties of plums this week. I had never seen green plums before, and I wonder what they are. Greengage plums? Damson plums? I heard somewhere that damson plums are green.


----------



## Constance (Aug 12, 2007)

You were right...they are Greengage plums.

Greengage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 12, 2007)

Damsons are I think dark bluish with a yellow green flesh. The green plums you bought may be the Kelsey variety.

Enjoy!


----------

